
SwipeGood: Social Change Through Little Change at All - bound008
http://www.fastcompany.com/1718842/swipegood-social-change-through-little-change-at-all
======
nowarninglabel
I'm curious how SwipeGood is going to overcome all the real world problems
that go with this problem, especially in concern to banking regulations and
overseas charities. Also, how they will avoid fraud. I'm also not against a
for-profit company doing something such as this, but and am again curious how
to will skew incentives.

------
brianbreslin
actually this is like the bank of america "save the change" initiative they
did but instead of going into your savings account and earning 0% interest
this is being put to charities. I say good job, and sounds awesome.

------
erikstarck
Sounds like Flattr embedded (sort of) in my credit card. Kewl.

